# My Neighbor's Front Yard



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

8:30 this morning. This is practically downtown Lansing:









Too bad all I had was the camera on my phone. It would have been nice to zoom in and get some upclose shots of that strutting Tom. I might try to get out to the park at the end of my street this weekend and do some calling. Figure it can't hurt -- these birds are inside the city limits and can't be hunted anyway!

KW


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Where 'bouts is that k9?
I was born and raised in Lansing.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Near the NW corner of MLK (formerly Logan) and Holmes. South side of town.

KW


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Tell those lazy bums to take down their christmas lights.ne_eye:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> Tell those lazy bums to take down their christmas lights.ne_eye:


There are 3-4 houses on my block that keep them up darn near year-round. I'd like to see an ordinance or at least some pressure from the neighborhood association to take them down. Heck, I'd be willing to go do it for them. Can't be good for property values in our neighborhood. One house on my street still has bats dangling from their tree, left over from Halloween.

It's really remarkable how much wildlife can survive in such a small area. To put it in perspective, we're talking about patch of undeveloped land, in the middle of heavy residential, commercial, and industrial development:

[ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Lansing,+MI&sll=42.72356,-84.546661&sspn=0.110723,0.220757&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Lansing,+Ingham,+Michigan&ll=42.700289,-84.573183&spn=0.029268,0.055189&t=h&z=14"]Lansing, MI - Google Maps[/ame]

I walk my dogs back there and see deer with great regularity. My neighbor whose property butts up against it, had 8 coyotes in her back yard the other morning -- two on top of her dog house! Crazy stuff, man!

KW


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet, really get's your blood pumpin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

It looks like if you have a good backstop of trees if you can line the bird up with the fence. :evil:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

BVG said:


> It looks like if you have a good backstop of trees if you can line the bird up with the fence. :evil:


I WISH! 

Seems silly that you can't at least bow hunt in areas like this (not front yards, but the woods behind them). I'd love to thin out those yotes too. We're missing a cat...

KW


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> Near the NW corner of MLK (formerly Logan) and Holmes. South side of town.
> 
> KW


Yup , got it.
I used to work at the shell gas station that used to be on the NE corner of Logan & Holmes.
Wasn't there also a bar called " The Colonial " on the SE corner?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> Yup , got it.
> I used to work at the shell gas station that used to be on the NE corner of Logan & Holmes.
> Wasn't there also a bar called " The Colonial " on the SE corner?


That Shell was closed when I moved into the area 6 years ago. They tore it down within the last year or so and built ... something. Offices or something.

On the SE corner I'm drawing a blank. It might be a parking lot for the Kroger that's back there. "The Colonial" doesn't ring a bell, but I haven't lived here for long.

KW


----------



## Tankster (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, Colonial Bar colonialbarandgrille.com




k9wernet said:


> That Shell was closed when I moved into the area 6 years ago. They tore it down within the last year or so and built ... something. Offices or something.
> 
> On the SE corner I'm drawing a blank. It might be a parking lot for the Kroger that's back there. "The Colonial" doesn't ring a bell, but I haven't lived here for long.
> 
> KW


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Unbelievable !! Now they just have to avoid the 5000 plus cars using that intersection, daily. Hope they know how to use the crosswalk. :yikes:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> That Shell was closed when I moved into the area 6 years ago. They tore it down within the last year or so and built ... something. Offices or something.
> 
> KW


WHAT ? 
THEY TORE IT DOWN ALREADY ?
It's only been 30 years since I worked there ! :lol::lol::lol:
Graduated from Eastern High back in 1978. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I everyone would get mad when ever that big boy gobbled!!!  sweet pics though!!!!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Tankster said:


> yes, Colonial Bar colonialbarandgrille.com


L I B...

I've passed it twice a day for six years going to and from work. Guess I should open my eyes when I drive (or stop scanning the suburbs for Turkeys!).

KW


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

This is becoming more and more prevalent it seems! :lol:

Cool pics though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Seems the flocks are starting to break, i'm just outside flint, in a higher traffic area, and this was my neighbors front yard, in a subdivision mind you....


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

wow!! that would be great to just sleep in and have some pop tarts and pop turkeys all at the same thyme!!!:lol:


----------

